
Are you acting like a celebrity sheep with your marketing plans? - jmorin007
http://www.escapefromcubiclenation.com/get_a_life_blog/2008/02/are-you-acting.html
======
xirium
From the article "Each day, the list of celebrities launching perfume lines
gets longer."

Could someone please solve the meta-problem and launch a company which allows
anyone to have their own purfume. This would remove the cachet of having your
own perfume and we'd never have to suffer another "celebrity" launching a
perfume. Plus, you'd make some money before the concept completely becomes a
commodity.

